# instalação do firefox 3 [RESOLVIDO]

## souadriano

ooww!! como faço pra instalar o firefox 3??

tem ebuild pra isso não??Last edited by souadriano on Tue Jul 29, 2008 2:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cassiol

ola,

 existe ebuild sim, soh que eles está mascarado para todas as arquitetura. para entender mais sobre isso consulte http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part2_chap1

 exite duas possibilidade para instalar esse pacote mascardo:

```

 1º ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~xxx" emerge mozilla-firefox 

 
```

  onde xxx é a sua arquitetura

  2º 

```

 echo "www-client/mozilla-firefox ~xxx" >> nano /etc/portage/package.keywords

 
```

 novamente onde xxx é a sua arquitetura.

qualquer duvida... posta ai denovo..

abracosss

----------

## souadriano

Ok, resolvi colocar ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" em /etc/make.conf pra resolver logo o problema, mas ai apareceu outro:

souadriano # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23 [0.22] 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.5] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-5 [4-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r3 [1.2.18.1-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2-r2 [4.2.2] 

          ....     ...       .....

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1 [2.20.3] USE="hal*" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.22.2.1  USE="alsa -debug -esd -gstreamer" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.22.3 [2.20.3] USE="branding*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.22.3 [2.20.3] 

[blocks B     ] =sys-libs/db-4.6* (is blocking net-nds/openldap-2.3.41)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22 (is blocking gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.22.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.22.0 (is blocking dev-libs/libgweather-2.22.3)

[blocks B     ] <media-video/totem-2.21 (is blocking dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.22.3)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

----------

## cassiol

ola 

 colocar ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" em /etc/make.conf não é uma boa ideia, pois ai vc vai compilador todo o seu sistema com pacotes mascarados..

 coloque somente para pacotes especificos.

----------

## souadriano

Ok, então retirei o ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" do /etc/make.conf

mas ai vem o outro problema...

garu souadriano # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 55) sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 to /

 * glibc-ports-2.6.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.6.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.6.1-patches-1.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.6.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.6.1.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-libidn-2.6.1.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-ports-2.6.1.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.6.1-patches-1.2.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * You still haven't deleted //etc/locales.build.

 * Do so now after making sure //etc/locale.gen is kosher.

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *      glibc-2.6.1.ebuild, line  205:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "lazy upgrader detected"

 *  The die message:

 *   lazy upgrader detected

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1:

 * You still haven't deleted //etc/locales.build.

 * Do so now after making sure //etc/locale.gen is kosher.

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *      glibc-2.6.1.ebuild, line  205:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		die "lazy upgrader detected"

 *  The die message:

 *   lazy upgrader detected

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/temp/die.env'.

 * 

Se precisar deste build log ai é só falar

----------

## cassiol

ola....

 favor deletar //etc/locales.build e /etc/locale.gen

----------

## souadriano

Blz maninho...

ta quase lá sendo q agora apareceu este aqui:

 * Messages for package x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line  111:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.30/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

----------

## cassiol

ola....

posta o build.log

----------

## souadriano

Ok, já resolvi este problma

achei num forum falando sobe isto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575238.html?sid=81c1227a3f2bcbf49554084a3ec0b218

então segui em frente

mas ai apareceu outro problema:

Qdo ele esta fazendo o emerge media-gfx/eog-2.20.4

o pc para de copilar o arquivo e exibe a segunte mensagem

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-29901.log"

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

unlink:    /usr/share/xml2po/docbook.pyc

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

é obvio que  emerge não esta conseguindo 'link'ar estes dois pacotes então os 2 simplesmente não devem existir

imaginei que um "emerge share" resolveria, mas share não aponta pra nem uma ebuild

alguma sugestão??

tb tentei "emerge shared-mime-info" sem sucesso

----------

## cassiol

ola...

 tente reinstalar em gnome-doc-utils

```

 emege gnome-doc-utils

 
```

----------

## souadriano

ok, funcionou...

só q tem mais...

>>> Emerging (4 of 19) sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 to /

 * db-4.5.20.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                        [ ok ]

 * patch.4.5.20.1 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                          [ ok ]

 * patch.4.5.20.2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                       [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking db-4.5.20.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                                       [ ok ]

 * checking patch.4.5.20.1  :Wink:  ...                                         [ ok ]

 * checking patch.4.5.20.2  :Wink:  ...                                         [ ok ]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/depend-java-query", line 8, in <module>

    from java_config_2 import __version__

ImportError: No module named java_config_2

 * Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:

NV_DEPEND: tcl? ( >=dev-lang/tcl-8.4 )

	java? ( >=virtual/jdk-1.4 )

	>=sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1  test? ( >=dev-lang/tcl-8.4 ) java? ( >=dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1 >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7 )

VNEED: 

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1244:  Called java-pkg-opt-2_pkg_setup

 *   java-pkg-opt-2.eclass, line   44:  Called java-pkg_init

 *     java-utils-2.eclass, line 2087:  Called java-pkg_switch-vm

 *     java-utils-2.eclass, line 2513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   				die "Failed to determine VM for building."

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to determine VM for building.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2/temp/die.env'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.3:

 * You need to rebuild everything depending on poppler, use revdep-rebuild

 * Messages for package sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2:

 * Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1244:  Called java-pkg-opt-2_pkg_setup

 *   java-pkg-opt-2.eclass, line   44:  Called java-pkg_init

 *     java-utils-2.eclass, line 2087:  Called java-pkg_switch-vm

 *     java-utils-2.eclass, line 2513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   				die "Failed to determine VM for building."

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to determine VM for building.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

----------

## cassiol

olaaaaaaa

 qual o java-vm que esta definido para o seu sistema? 

```

 eselect java-vm list

 
```

 se houver algum, defina ele como padrao, 

se nao houver

```

 emerge dev-java/sun-jdk

 
```

----------

## souadriano

Ola,

esta ai a saida do eselect java-vm list

contudo não sei como definir como padrão

garu souadriano # eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   sun-jdk-1.5 

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.6  system-vm

  [3]   sun-jre-bin-1.6

----------

## cassiol

ola....

 jah esta setado o default do sistema o [2] sun-jdk-1.6 system-vm 

 qual o resultado de 

```
 

 java-config -L

```

----------

## souadriano

ve so mano, por algum motivo desconhecido estou sem a instala;'ao do xorg-11 no meu gentoo, ent'ao dei o boot no ubuntu e usei um chroot pra refazer esta parte da instalacao

no terminal q fiz o chroot tentei o comando q vc mandou e...

(chroot) garu / # java-config -L

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/java-config-2", line 8, in <module>

    from java_config_2 import __version__

ImportError: No module named java_config_2

mas tarde tento o mesmo comando no gentoo

----------

## cassiol

ola....

 tente o seguinte:

```

  emerge  expat

  revdep-rebuild -X

  python-updater

```

----------

## souadriano

Ta osso aqui !!!

me tira uma duvida, n'ao seria melhor se todos os pacotes estivessem mascarados com x86 ?

qual a desvantagem disso?

revdep-rebuild -X 

...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.15 to /

 * xulrunner-1.8.1.15-source.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...         [ ok ]

 * xulrunner-1.8.1.13-patches-0.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                       [ ok ]

 * checking xulrunner-1.8.1.15-source.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...        [ ok ]

 * checking xulrunner-1.8.1.13-patches-0.1.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...   [ ok ]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/depend-java-query", line 8, in <module>

    from java_config_2 import __version__

ImportError: No module named java_config_2

 * Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:

NV_DEPEND: java? ( >=virtual/jdk-1.4 )

	>=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4

	>=sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1

	>=dev-libs/nss-3.11.5

	>=dev-libs/nspr-4.6.5-r1

	java? ( >=virtual/jre-1.4 )

	dev-util/pkgconfig  =sys-devel/automake-1.10*

	=sys-devel/autoconf-2.1*

	sys-devel/libtool x11-libs/libXrender

	x11-libs/libXt

	x11-libs/libXmu

	>=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4

	dev-util/pkgconfig x11-libs/libXrender

	x11-libs/libXt

	x11-libs/libXmu

	>=media-libs/jpeg-6b

	>=media-libs/libpng-1.2.1

	dev-libs/expat

	app-arch/zip

	app-arch/unzip

	>=www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.42

	>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.6

	>=dev-libs/glib-2.8.2

	>=x11-libs/pango-1.10.1

	>=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.0

	gnome? ( >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.3.5

		>=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.2.0 )

	!<x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2

	>=x11-libs/cairo-1.0.0

	xinerama? ( x11-proto/xineramaproto )

	xprint? ( x11-proto/printproto ) java? ( >=dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1 >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7 )

VNEED: 

 * 

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.15 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   xulrunner-1.8.1.15.ebuild, line   51:  Called java-pkg-opt-2_pkg_setup

 *       java-pkg-opt-2.eclass, line   44:  Called java-pkg_init

 *         java-utils-2.eclass, line 2087:  Called java-pkg_switch-vm

 *         java-utils-2.eclass, line 2513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   				die "Failed to determine VM for building."

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to determine VM for building.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.15/temp/die.env'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.15:

 * Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.15 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   xulrunner-1.8.1.15.ebuild, line   51:  Called java-pkg-opt-2_pkg_setup

 *       java-pkg-opt-2.eclass, line   44:  Called java-pkg_init

 *         java-utils-2.eclass, line 2087:  Called java-pkg_switch-vm

 *         java-utils-2.eclass, line 2513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   				die "Failed to determine VM for building."

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to determine VM for building.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.15/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.15/temp/die.env'.

 * 

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /var/tmp/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /var/tmp/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

----------

## cassiol

seria melhor...

 soh que o revdep-rebuild tenta reinstalar exatamente a mesma versão....

 vamos fazer o seguinte...

 emerge --update xulrunner

----------

## souadriano

rapaz,

xulrunner num instala não, nem da update

mas xulrunner-bin instala blz. é a mesma coisa ??

de qquer forma o erro q ele apresenta é sempre o mesmo.

q q é esse VM q fala no log?  "Unable to determine VM for building from dependencies:"

seria melhor eu desinstalar e reinstalar alguns pacotes como o java??

agradeço a atenção

souadriano

----------

## cassiol

ola.... 

 ele não esta conseguindo determinar a versao do java.... 

 pesquindo sobre o seu erro... achei essa solução na net http://dewarim.de/wms/error/java_config

```

  rm /usr/local/bin/python*

  emerge python

  emerge -1 =java-config-1* =java-config-2* 

```

vamos ver se acertamos os eu java....

qualquer coisa posta ai denovo...

----------

## souadriano

é problema resolvido,

vou abrir outra lista com o outro problema q deu logo em seguida

----------

